# Dringende Hilfe beim kauf eines PC i9 9900Ks  und RTX 2080ti Wasserkühlung



## David022 (5. November 2019)

*Dringende Hilfe beim kauf eines PC i9 9900Ks  und RTX 2080ti Wasserkühlung*

Ich habe mir einen pc geholt da stand das der i9 9900Ks unbedingt ein 360mm radiator wäku braucht stimmt das? Habe 2x 280 Radiatoren verbaut Habe die ganze Hydro X Series von corsair verbaut also es kühlt auch meine rtx 2080ti reicht die Kühlung noch aus?!  Oder hab ich jz ein Fehlkauf gemacht


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. November 2019)

*AW: Dringende Hilfe beim kauf eines PC i9 9900Ks  und RTX 2080ti Wasserkühlung*



David022 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir einen pc geholt da stand das der i9 9900Ks unbedingt ein 360mm radiator wäku braucht stimmt das?


Nein. Völliger Blödsinn.

Schau dich mal um: 99+% aller 9900K(S) laufen unter ganz normalen Luftkühlern. Die müssen nicht mal besonders groß sein, son 30€-Ding reicht aus. Wenn du den 9900KS in deinen bestehenden WaKü Kreisluaf einbaust wo 2x280er Radis drin sind ist das auch ok. Natürlich werden die Wassertemperaturen etwas höher werden und/oder die Lüfter etwas lauter aber "reichen" tut das noch immer locker.


----------



## David022 (5. November 2019)

*AW: Dringende Hilfe beim kauf eines PC i9 9900Ks  und RTX 2080ti Wasserkühlung*

Also kann ich inruhe meine 2x 280 corsair Radiator also einfach die ganze hydro x serie mit der rtx 2080ti und der i9 9900ks verbauen danke für deine hilfe bin recht neu und habe leider nicht so viel Ahnung:/ schönen Abend noch


----------



## IICARUS (5. November 2019)

*AW: Dringende Hilfe beim kauf eines PC i9 9900Ks  und RTX 2080ti Wasserkühlung*

Ja kannst du, manche Leute übertreiben.

Zudem hast du 2x 280mm Radiatoren was mehr ist als nur 1x 360mm.
Ganz davon abgesehen das zwischen 1x 280mm und 1x 360mm Radiatoren ehe kein großer Unterschied ist.
Du würdest daher auch gut mit nur einem 280mm Radiator auskommen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. November 2019)

*AW: Dringende Hilfe beim kauf eines PC i9 9900Ks  und RTX 2080ti Wasserkühlung*



David022 schrieb:


> Also kann ich inruhe meine 2x 280 corsair Radiator also einfach die ganze hydro x serie mit der rtx 2080ti und der i9 9900ks verbauen danke für deine hilfe bin recht neu und habe leider nicht so viel Ahnung:/ schönen Abend noch




Klar kannste das.
2x280mm bedeuten bei noch akzeptabler Lautstärke rund 400W die abgeführt werden können.
RTX2080Ti --> 260W
9900KS --> 127W

---> kommst ziemlich genau hin. Knapp wirds erst wenn du die Komponenten noch an den Anschlag übertakten willst, also maximales Powertarget der 2080Ti und ein "unregulierter"/frei boostender 9900KS. Dann biste unter aboluter Last eher bei 300W+200W. Aber selbst das ginge noch in Spielen da Spiele die Hardware nie derart abartig belasten und entsprechend auch die Abwärme etwas zahmer ist.


Diese Schauermärchen von extremst heißen und hunderte Watt verbrauchenden CPUs kommen von leuten die speziellere Tests sehen (wo sowas wirklich passieren kann) und ohne Sinn und verstand nur Balkendiagramme ablesen. Ja, ein 9900K(S) kann 250W ziehen und ist dann nahezu nicht mehr kühlbar. Aber dass das passiert muss man alle Obergrenzen im BIOS manuell abschalten, übertakten und spezielle synthetische benchmarks machen. Beim Spielen und/oder bei "normalen" Einstellungen verbraucht auch ein 9900K(S) selten über 100W.


----------



## IICARUS (5. November 2019)

*AW: Dringende Hilfe beim kauf eines PC i9 9900Ks  und RTX 2080ti Wasserkühlung*

Genau so ist es, innerhalb von Spielen liege ich im GPU Limit und somit selten bis gar nicht über 100 Watt.


----------



## Ellina (6. November 2019)

*AW: Dringende Hilfe beim kauf eines PC i9 9900Ks  und RTX 2080ti Wasserkühlung*

Ich verweise auf einen pcgh test.

Dass dort eine 15-17 sek spitze ist die ca.. 150watt gezogen hat. (Weis die genaue watt zahl nicht mehr genau auswendig. Könnten aber auch mehr gewesen sein) Und dann auf die 127 watt eingependelt haben.

Aber Ihr müßt mir schon Recht gegen ne schlechter kühler luft reist es beim 9900ks nicht heraus. Da ist ne guter notwenig auch wenn ich der meinung bin dass aio minimum ist. 

Weil damit an die nähe der grenze des cpus testen kann und dann noch mit relativ akteptabelen temperaturen hat und nicht über 90 grad sind wo man irgend wann kritisch sagen muss so jetzt raus oder abbrechen.

Nicht falsch verstehen. Blos die bords machen ja ehe ne leichtes oc und damit würde ich immer eine wasserkühlung empfhelen wegen den einstellung wenn man da nicht unbedingt sich draut in bios ran zu gehen.


----------



## IICARUS (6. November 2019)

*AW: Dringende Hilfe beim kauf eines PC i9 9900Ks  und RTX 2080ti Wasserkühlung*

Ich verweise auf meine Ergebnisse wo Games die im GPU-Limit liegen nicht über 100 Watt gehen. 

Im Schnitt bleibe ich sogar unter 95 Watt und das sogar mit 5 GHz auf alle Kerne. Daher wird Stock nie und nimmer so viel Watt ziehen und mit 5 GHz auf alle Kerne kommt es auf die Spannung unter Last an. Denn mit nur 1,225v was ich brauche bleibe ich unter 95 Watt. Setze ich die Spannung soweit hoch das ich auch 1,300v komme erreiche ich auch die 100-120 Watt.

Der Prozessor kann auch eine höhere Leistungsaufnahme erreichen und da lügen die anderen Testergebnisse nicht. Aber in solche Fälle müssen es schon Programme sein die den Prozessor stark abverlangen und das sind halt Stresstests, Benchmark oder rechenintensive Programme wie die Video Bearbeitung oder ähnliches. Also alles was die Grafikkarte nicht ins Limit treibt und den Prozessor Leistung abverlangt.

Kühler sollte schon ein... sagen wir mal... etwas besserer Kühler sein, besonders dann wenn die 5 GHz erreicht werden sollen. Das aber schon immer so das sobald bestimmte hohe Taktraten angestrebt werden kein Boxed Kühler mehr ausreicht und hier schon was besseres drauf muss. Ich würde daher optimaler weise einen Twin Tower Kühler oder eine 360mm AIO verwenden. Aber in diesem Fall sind 2x 280mm Radiatoren verbaut was DICKE ausreichen wird.


----------



## Ellina (7. November 2019)

*AW: Dringende Hilfe beim kauf eines PC i9 9900Ks  und RTX 2080ti Wasserkühlung*

Ich habe auch nichts zu der Kühl-leistung gesagt. Ich habe nur mein Allgemeinen Standpunkt dar gelegt wiso ich es Richtig finde diese CPU generation generell unter wasser zu setzten.

An den Kühl-Konzept von hier habe ich nicht gezweifelt dass es nicht aussreichent wäre.

Aber schön dass wir fast einer meinung sind dass es viel in stress test ziehen kann und dass die Test fast richtig sind und dass der cpu unter wasser doch besser aufgehoben ist.


----------



## IICARUS (7. November 2019)

*AW: Dringende Hilfe beim kauf eines PC i9 9900Ks  und RTX 2080ti Wasserkühlung*

Muss man nicht, kenne genug User hier im Forum die auch mit einem gutem Luftkühler gut auskommen.
Wasser kühlt auch nicht so viel besser, besonders nicht wenn es sich um eine AIO handelt. 

Der Hauptvorteil ist immer noch die Optik und überall besser dran kommen zu können. Es kann dann auch alles verbaut werden ohne sich irgendwie wegen dem Platz oder Abstand Gedanken dazu machen zu müssen. Stichwort hohe Arbeitsspeicher oder schöne LEDs darauf. Bei eine custom Wakü wird erst alles leiser sobald genug Fläche verbaut ist. Ansonsten wird der Prozessor im Kern so schnell heiß das kein großer Temperatur Unterschied vorhanden ist. Als ich von Luft auf Wasser umgestiegen bin hatte ich nur ein Vorteil von etwa 10-15°C. Mit einer Grafikkarte macht es mehr aus, die bekommt man auch in der Regel viel besser gekühlt als ein Prozessor.


----------

